# Can't access site from home PC ecept via proxy?



## Ketzer (Jul 23, 2010)

This is an issue. Been talking with Mesh via IM, all his tips didn't solve anything. It's only ss.org that's been acting up, every other site works fine. This happens on all 3 browsers, on all 3 of my PCs.

any reason why this would happen?


----------



## darren (Jul 23, 2010)

Bad DNS settings?


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 23, 2010)

Thought that might be it, but I didn't change anything from the last time I was on here. Resetting my router did nothing to fix the problem, either. cleared Cache, cleared cookies, cleared history, reset router, rebooted PCs.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 24, 2010)

what does a tracert to The Seven String Guitar Authority - Sevenstring.org show?


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 3, 2010)

well, came back today. No idea what the issue was.


----------

